# Where Can I Download Gurbani Transliteration In Adobe Pdf Format



## aim hundal (Apr 22, 2010)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh

I'm searching for gurbani transliteration in adobe pdf format in any of Punjabi, Hindi or English. I'v found such gurbani files on gurbanifiles.org but they are having sentence by sentence meanings. But I need word by word meanings. Please give me any link having word by word meanings of gurbani possibly in pdf format. Actually last year I have found a site having word by word transliteration of gurbani but that was only online and I also have forgotten that site. I made many google searches for word by word meaning in pdf format but found nothing. please help for pdf or any online source having word by word meanings.







.


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 22, 2010)

ji

I am unaware of any word by word translations in any format. The sentence by sentence comes about because of the problems getting a direct exchange between Punjabi and English. Gurbanifiles.org is  a good site where there are a variety of different translations in word format. But it doesn't match your request.

It sounds almost to me as if you want to access something like the Mahan Kosh. That is available online, but not in pdf format that I am aware of. Perhaps another forum member does know.


----------

